# YouTube says it's in talks to stream NHL, NBA games, NHL says it isn't



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

From Engadget:

Currently, sports is one of the main things that's tough to stay connected to if you choose not to subscribe to traditional linear pay-TV service like cable or satellite, so it's no surprise there was much ado over Gautam Anand, Google Director of Content Partnerships for Asia Pacific, saying the company is negotiating to broadcast NHL and NBA games on YouTube. 

More here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/23/youtube-says-its-in-talks-to-stream-nhl-nba-games-nhl-says-it/


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

This would be cool. Especially if they don't black out my local team which is on cable only.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Personally, I think they're making way too much money off of TV revenues and Subscriptions to be able to offer the full complement of games free on YouTube... and if it's a subscription based product, it might take a lot longer to take off, unless they let you buy it by the game.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I just went to the article linked. It says it's for Asia only. Oh well, there goes that.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

We will get hd streaming of sports here as soon as they figure out how to charge enough for it to pay the operators of the OTA and cable broadcasters losses to it, and make money on it at the same time...


----------

